# Malawi, hap or peacock species?



## Jana.bernard (May 27, 2020)

Hello! Can anyone help to identify this guy?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

That's a Rock Krib, a Victorian-type Hap. _Paralabidochromis sauvagei_. That might be a female, as this is one species where the females actually have some color. Males are usually much more colorful.


----------



## Jana.bernard (May 27, 2020)

Thank you so much! It is supposed to be a male, according to the supplier. I received an"All male hap and peacock package", but none of them were labeled... or more likely, I got too excited looking at the fish and did not pay enough attention to the packaging.


----------

